# Short rants.



## howardyudoing (Mar 31, 2010)

I love biking.....but I hate bug bites.


----------



## bad mechanic (Jun 21, 2006)

Word. I put on a clean t-shirt yesterday, and something_ inside the shirt_ immediately bit my back. I had a 6" diameter red bump, with red tendrils radiating out from it. It was dramatic and* itchy*. I now distrust my clothes.

RANT: It's "set foot" and not "step foot". It makes me want to stab a hobo.


----------



## Wishful Tomcat (Mar 6, 2009)

And what's with the Subway commercials where the adults are all talking like 6 year olds?


----------



## jimbowho (Dec 16, 2009)

I'm sick and tired of the greed and high prices of freakin bicycle crap, and twenty five hundred dollar aluminum frames. For me it's a matter of principal. "Bite-me"

I do feel better, Thank you op.


----------



## whoda*huck (Feb 12, 2005)

My good pair has a hole in them....oh wait, thought you said *shorts** rant*.


----------



## mountainbiker24 (Feb 5, 2007)

It annoys me when people give advice and suggestions when they have no experience with a product or any idea about what they're talking about.

It's even worse when people believe them.

Good thread, btw. This should be interesting :thumbsup:


----------



## Camaleon (May 10, 2006)

mountainbiker24 said:


> It annoys me when people give advice and suggestions when they have no experience with a product or any idea about what they're talking about.
> :


+1 
Annoying and misleading.


----------



## RIVER29 (Mar 12, 2012)

...and threads about the validity of 29ers...


----------



## GhostRing (Feb 29, 2012)

I wish I was either taller of shorter - being an in-between size makes for agonizing purchase choices.


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

crap weather

/rant


----------



## 2ridealot (Jun 15, 2004)

People who buy the wrong (fill in the blank) and whine about it.


----------



## whoda*huck (Feb 12, 2005)

Intensely dislike it when asked "which bike, a, b or c?" those doinks who say "haven't ridden a or b but you should buy c because I have one and it's a great bike!"


----------



## YYZ (Aug 3, 2012)

Two things. 
AMEN on the bug bites. I hate em'. On one part of the trail I ride, mosquitos come at you from every direction and it gets worse and worse the further you travel. And when I'm stubborn and want to complete the whole trail, I go through it and when I reach this incline, bugs just fly in your mouth and nose. Very disturbing if you ask me, plus it hurts. Alot.

Also, there are some idiotic kids on my local trails that like to throw glass around. There are some sections that have the majority of glass, but there still are parts that have a few shards sticking up. Luckily, I haven't had and tubes popping (which seems crazy because of all the glass there is). I talked to the staff that maintenance the trail and they did not clean it. Thinking of bringing a rake the next time I go down.


----------



## JackFromNC (Dec 24, 2003)

Flats, be they of the pinch or puncture variety.


----------



## Berkeley Mike (Jan 13, 2004)

Riders who stop in the middle of a trail or gate.


----------



## Gasp4Air (Jun 5, 2009)

Pi$$ing matches on MTBR.


----------



## jacklikesbeans (Feb 18, 2011)

I love biking but whine and complain about my gear instead of simply enjoying the ride...


----------



## camus (Apr 21, 2004)

Face flies or bugs in the eyes. So annoying.


----------



## zeppy (May 21, 2011)

People that opine on current events that can't tell their ***hole from their elbow. And swallowing bugs. Makes me almost vomit every single time.


----------



## slomo (Mar 28, 2004)

Trail braids. 

If the multitude of riders that established the singletrack could make that corner and you cannot, it does not mean you have suddenly found a better route.  

It means you suck.


----------



## Anonymous (Mar 3, 2005)

I only complain about the things I have control over. Anything else is just drama. 

This being so stated, on with the business at hand. 

I may be the biggest klutz on Earth! DAMMIT!!!


----------



## ghettocop (Jul 26, 2011)

People that confuse loose with lose when writing.


----------



## Gasp4Air (Jun 5, 2009)

Being a world-class suckwind.


----------



## jeffw-13 (Apr 30, 2008)

Spiderwebs across the trail. Giant piles of horse poo in the middle of the trail


----------



## Trail Addict (Nov 20, 2011)

I really hate it when there are lazy d-bag construction workers causing a major traffic jam on the street when there was nothing wrong with the street at all.

This scene sums everything up perfectly. (Best movie scene in film history)


----------



## PixieChik (Jul 10, 2010)

I hate it when people spend time apologizing for interrupting me at work before getting to the point of the interruption. Uh, just ask your question.


----------



## Gasp4Air (Jun 5, 2009)

Horseflies and deer flies. They deserve death, death and more death.


----------



## Mango7 (Aug 3, 2012)

howardyudoing said:


> I love biking.....but I hate bug bites.


wowlol


----------



## far raider (Oct 4, 2004)

slomo said:


> Trail braids.
> 
> If the multitude of riders that established the singletrack could make that corner and you cannot, it does not mean you have suddenly found a better route.
> 
> It means you suck.


+1 
And those that feel the need to make the MTB trails practically wheel-chair accessible by smoothing them by taking out rocks and logs they can't ride and/or "paving" with cheater rocks. Ughhhh!


----------



## sandmangts (Feb 16, 2004)

Conservatives and liberals. Radical Muslims, Radical christians, radical Jews, radical athiests,and cilantro. Oh and worst of all Mike Frikkin Vandeman.


----------



## Wishful Tomcat (Mar 6, 2009)

sandmangts said:


> Conservatives and liberals. Radical Muslims, Radical christians, radical Jews, radical athiests,and cilantro. Oh and worst of all Mike Frikkin Vandeman.


Cilantro?


----------



## mtbdl (Sep 19, 2008)

jeffw-13 said:


> Giant piles of horse poo in the middle of the trail


+1 Clean up after your damn horses!

Also, open range cattle leaving wet, sloppy cow pies right in the middle of the trail.


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

ride to work, looking forward to the ride home, but the weather turns nasty and now I have to go with the train 



mtbdl said:


> Also, open range cattle leaving wet, sloppy cow pies right in the middle of the trail.


that's just normal here in Switzerland, they're just obstacles


----------



## skullcap (Nov 4, 2010)

Gasp4Air said:


> Horseflies and deer flies. They deserve death, death and more death.


A deerfly biting a fresh scrape on the back of my knee. New level of pain. And on the same trail also, horseflies. At least the deerflies only get you when you stop.


----------



## tangaroo (Jul 17, 2012)

I hate forking a root on a climb. Nothing like not clearing an obstacle and crushing your nuts off the stem to add insult to injury. (or the other way around :madmax


----------



## Mike Aswell (Sep 1, 2009)

I hate people who make a purchase then post acting like they are thinking about making said purchase b/c they need reinforcement that it was a good purchase.


----------



## MtbRN (Jun 8, 2006)

Berkeley Mike said:


> Riders who stop in the middle of a trail or gate.


+1 
Or they stop on a switchback in exactly the place your front tire needs to be to ride it, then gesture for you to come by. Grrrrrrrr


----------



## MtbRN (Jun 8, 2006)

sandmangts said:


> Conservatives and liberals. Radical Muslims, Radical christians, radical Jews, radical athiests,and cilantro. Oh and worst of all Mike Frikkin Vandeman.


Really! What's the problem with cilantro?


----------



## Sandrenseren (Dec 29, 2011)

I hate that clothes makers can't agree on sizes, how hard can it be to make some industry standard templates and design clothes around them? I hate that size XL shorts can have a waistline of anything between 36" and 46" depending on brand or even model within a particular brand, it's just rubbish. How hard can it be to have a round thing with a circumference of 40 inches, make a par of shorts with a waistline that fits perfectly onto that 40 inch template and actually mark the shorts "40 inch waist"??!? It's not rocket science!


----------



## IndecentExposure (Sep 25, 2006)

Just say NO to negativity.


----------



## shredjunkie (May 16, 2012)

People who find the need to post every insignificant whine and complaint they have on public forums ... as if anyone cares.


----------



## zeppy (May 21, 2011)

MtbRN said:


> Really! What's the problem with cilantro?


+1. Cilantro is an awesome herb. I'm confused...


----------



## howardyudoing (Mar 31, 2010)

zeppy said:


> +1. Cilantro is an awesome herb. I'm confused...


Basil is better.


----------



## shredjunkie (May 16, 2012)

howardyudoing said:


> Basil is better.


Cannabis is the best.


----------



## ehigh (Apr 19, 2011)

I feel like a deflated balloon now that I'm home from Ashland


----------



## MassgraveX (Mar 20, 2008)

Two short rants:

1) People who correct other people's spelling on public forums. 

That said,

2) People who think it's okay to spell "tough" as "tuff" - are they freakin' serious???


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 17, 2009)

I love to ride ... I hate driving to a ride.


----------



## shorner (Jul 14, 2009)

dew points north of 70, and horse poop


----------



## aaronjbryant (May 25, 2012)

Animals with clothes.


----------



## mikeridesabike (Feb 16, 2009)

People that can't spell the word "definite" on an Internet forum. I bet that is the # 1 misspelled word on the Internet. Variations include:

defanite
deafininte
defiant

And people who would rather do family $hit with their kids or wives or whatever than take off in the morning and be gone all day for a 6 hour ride. Your kids will get along without you.

And I hate people that want to leave too early for a ride or too late. Meet ups for rides should always be sometime around 8:30 - 9:30. That gives me time to sleep in a bit, eat breakfast, and crap twice before hitting the road.

And olives. I really hate olives.

And I especially hate people who put 4 rants into a thread where you are only supposed to put 1.


----------



## ehigh (Apr 19, 2011)

Sometimes I say tuff because I feel like it implies fat people chilling


----------



## elder_mtber (Jan 13, 2004)

*+++1111*



far raider said:


> +1
> And those that feel the need to make the MTB trails practically wheel-chair accessible by smoothing them by taking out rocks and logs they can't ride and/or "paving" with cheater rocks. Ughhhh!


Sally line builders AND enablers suck.


----------



## ric426 (Jul 13, 2007)

mikeridesabike said:


> People that can't spell the word "definite" on an Internet forum. I bet that is the # 1 misspelled word on the Internet.


Yeah, but what I hate even more is that for some reason, I *never* get it right the first time. I do know when to use "they're" vs. "their" vs. "there" though.


----------



## 29Spec (Jun 26, 2012)

sandmangts said:


> Conservatives and liberals. Radical Muslims, Radical christians, radical Jews, radical athiests,and cilantro. Oh and worst of all Mike Frikkin Vandeman.


Cilantro is indeed disgusting.

In the system of predator and prey, cycle of life...wtf is the role of mosquitos? I wish these to go extinct!!!


----------



## ric426 (Jul 13, 2007)

Sinuses. WTF do we need sinuses for??? Mine are trying to kill me.


----------



## howardyudoing (Mar 31, 2010)

People who wear pads and ride slow.


----------



## mfisher1971 (Dec 7, 2005)

mikeridesabike said:


> People that can't spell the word "definite" on an Internet forum. I bet that is the # 1 misspelled word on the Internet. Variations include:
> 
> defanite
> deafininte
> defiant


I'd put my money on "you're".


----------



## whoda*huck (Feb 12, 2005)

mfisher1971 said:


> I'd put my money on "you're".


I'd take that wager...at least on this site. 
In no particular order:
break/brake
riding/ridding
lose/loose


----------



## Gasp4Air (Jun 5, 2009)

howardyudoing said:


> People who wear pads and ride slow.


Just cuz I'm slow doesn't meant my knees like rocks. :ciappa:


----------



## Mookie (Feb 28, 2008)

mikeridesabike said:


> People that can't spell the word "definite" on an Internet forum. I bet that is the # 1 misspelled word on the Internet. Variations include:
> 
> defanite
> deafininte
> ...


Close but I'm going to go with definitely. I almost never get this right the first time, even though its one of those words that I use fairly often.


----------



## mtbdl (Sep 19, 2008)

mikeridesabike said:


> And I hate people that want to leave too early for a ride or too late. Meet ups for rides should always be sometime around 8:30 - 9:30. That gives me time to sleep in a bit, eat breakfast, and crap twice before hitting the road.


People who can't get their lazy butts out of bed to ride in the prime of the day - 7am.


----------



## mtbdl (Sep 19, 2008)

mfisher1971 said:


> I'd put my money on "you're".


Your definately rite on that. Their two lose with the spellcheker makes them a looser.


----------



## GhostRing (Feb 29, 2012)

nwbikur said:


> Close but I'm going to go with definitely. I almost never get this right the first time, even though its one of those words that I use fairly often.


My trick is to think of it like: "De - Finite". Like, a "finite" amount.

You're/Your still wins though...contractions are the Devil's handiwork.


----------



## Suffikins (Jun 6, 2012)

Coming down with the flu two days before a 5 day mountain bike vacation. The last time I got sick like this was 2010.


----------



## geo025 (Dec 20, 2010)

Just remember the guy that corrects your spelling is a Roady that got into MTBing only because he got a killer deal on a 29er...
The steroids just make them Anal... it's not really their fault.


----------



## H0WL (Jan 17, 2007)

People who sue each other. Oops, that's a tort rant, not a short rant.
Um, people who come on a club/group ride so hung over they spend part of the ride singing their peyote song in the shrubbery, and then have to be accompanied back to the parking lot because they are so sick. You know who you are! 
Its (possessive pronoun)
It's (contraction of it is) 
Yup, I learned the difference on a mountain bike forum.
Why some people despise cilantro: linky
Hey, nobody's used the little mad guy icon, so here ya go: :madmax:


----------



## Strafer.2 (Aug 6, 2012)

Eat more garlic.


----------



## Vlad (Feb 7, 2004)

Killjoys and fvcktards--I can do without people that suck at life.


----------



## GoGoGordo (Jul 16, 2006)

Trail6 said:


> And what's with the Subway commercials where the adults are all talking like 6 year olds?


Right?


----------



## VTSession (Aug 18, 2005)

People who brag about how awesome their fancy gear is but still suck.


----------



## R+P+K (Oct 28, 2009)

cmg71 said:


> ride to work, looking forward to the ride home, but the weather turns nasty and now I have to go with the train
> 
> that's just normal here in Switzerland, they're just obstacles


Just wash it off quickly. That stuff seems to bond with the frame metal!


----------



## R+P+K (Oct 28, 2009)

People writing "rather then" instead of "rather than"

People using "could care less" when they really mean "couldn't care less"


----------



## Combatcm (Nov 15, 2005)

People who confuse "saying" something vs typing it on the internet


----------



## Millfox (Jun 22, 2012)

Stupid August with all your rain and cold! How am I supposed to ride my XC when everything is mud?!


----------



## desertred (Jun 9, 2010)

Ppl that feel the need to txt on an internet forum. Write it out folks; plenty of bandwidth. Thx 4 that.


----------



## OdinOrion (Jul 22, 2010)

People who type or say "just sayin" after every point they make.

Just sayin


----------



## ShinDiggity (Mar 29, 2010)

Road Biker Hating Mountain Bikers

Mountain Biker Hating Road Bikers


----------



## Strafer.2 (Aug 6, 2012)

ric426 said:


> Yeah, but what I hate even more is that for some reason, I *never* get it right the first time. I do know when to use "they're" vs. "their" vs. "there" though.


That's just *re*diculous.


----------



## ZmyDust (May 13, 2011)

People who have a good job, but still ***** and whine about every little thing. You think youre entitled but youre not. Shut your gd mouths, do your job, and earn your paycheck.


----------



## sandmangts (Feb 16, 2004)

Trail6 said:


> Cilantro?


Yes, I frikkin hate cilantro. Why? Because it tastes like soap and at some point over the last 10 years every restaurant in America has decided that it must be present in every Mexican dish they serve. I love Mexican food but they keep Fvcking it up with that soapy crap. To me it has a strong almost unbearable soapy taste. Even the slightest hint of it is noticable and ruins any meal for me. Seriously, try going to Rubios or El Torito and ordering anything. Then tell them no cilantro. I guarantee you will find it in there somewhere because the food is prepped on the same table or it got stuck on a knife. I find that crap in my food all the time.

Others are in the same boat. Just imagine the one taste you hate more than anything. Then imagine the one food you love the most and then imagine if halfway through that most delicious meal you were bombarded by that horrible taste you hate. It is like someone farting in your face while you eat.

That being said, cilantro hate is not a choice. Studies have shown that it is genetic. 
Is Cilantro Hating Genetic?

And now for some anti cilantro Haiku.

Awful cilantro! 
I would rather smoke it than 
put it in my mouth

spiteful cilantro 
wondrous guac, pico, pho soiled 
inedible herb

Why, cilantro, why? 
Does my taco not taste clean? 
Lettuce, cheese and soap

To the Kripalu chefs: Oh sh!t, not again. Cilantro on everything. I'll make a sandwich.

Stinking evil weed. 
Tastebuds were thankfully spared. 
By vile odor warned.

O soapy flavour 
Why pollutest thou my food? 
Thou me makest retch.

A dirt laden floor 
Would be preferable to lick 
Than this putrid sh!t


----------



## John Kuhl (Dec 10, 2007)

I don't consider Rubios or El Torito a Mexican 
restaurant. The food there pretty much sucks. I
love fish tacos, but the worst ones are at Rubios.


----------



## Scott O (Aug 5, 2004)

Sharts. Absolute horrific nightmare when it happens, though it usually makes for a good story after you've cleaned yourself up, burned your shorts, and gotten over the psychological trauma.


----------



## sandmangts (Feb 16, 2004)

John Kuhl said:


> I don't consider Rubios or El Torito a Mexican
> restaurant. The food there pretty much sucks. I
> love fish tacos, but the worst ones are at Rubios.


True, There is a place called Fins in La Jolla that makes a killer fish taco and when I say no cilantro they get it right.


----------



## John Kuhl (Dec 10, 2007)

I had a Fins 1 block from my house for
years before they closed down. Best fish
tacos and shrimp burritos in the world.


----------



## sandmangts (Feb 16, 2004)

Ha, I just got neg repped because I don't like Cilantro. I don't care for tobasco either, rep away annonymous.


----------



## MtbRN (Jun 8, 2006)

sandmangts said:


> Yes, I frikkin hate cilantro.
> 
> That being said, cilantro hate is not a choice. Studies have shown that it is genetic.
> Is Cilantro Hating Genetic?
> ...


Thanks, I did not know that there are people who are genetically unable to appreciate cilantro! Wow, I learned something from the internets.
Luved the haiku.


----------



## ZmyDust (May 13, 2011)

sandmangts said:


> Ha, I just got neg repped because I don't like Cilantro. I don't care for tobasco either, rep away annonymous.


I got a neg rep too for my comment.

How about another rant for losers who make stupid comments with neg rep and dont bother to sign their names. He thinks I have "Job Envy"? Great job completely misunderstanding my post. Try again..


----------



## howardyudoing (Mar 31, 2010)

LOL I've created a negative rep machine!

I DISLIKE when OthERs TakE tHingS 2 CerEaL.

and when people type like DiS?!


----------



## mtbdl (Sep 19, 2008)

howardyudoing said:


> LOL I've created a negative rep machine!
> 
> I DISLIKE when OthERs TakE tHingS 2 CerEaL.
> 
> and when people type like DiS?!


yEs!! thATs ANnoyInG As HeL. PLUS, PEOPLE WHO SHOUT ALL THE TIME!


----------



## phsycle (Apr 14, 2011)

"26.2" stickers.


----------



## whoda*huck (Feb 12, 2005)

desertred said:


> Ppl that feel the need to txt on an internet forum. Write it out folks; plenty of bandwidth. Thx 4 that.


^^^^
This! It's hard to take someone seriously when they write like a 13 year old girl texting.


----------



## deke505 (Jul 29, 2012)

Millfox said:


> Stupid August with all your rain and cold! How am I supposed to ride my XC when everything is mud?!


I thought mud was when you were suppose to go out.


----------



## PoorBehavior (Sep 1, 2005)

Cyclists running lights and stop signs. Roadies in full kit to Grandpa on his cruiser. I actually wish them all to have tragic accidents. Sorry.

Parents who ride with their kids, force the kids to wear helmets but don't wear one themselves and then lead their kids through heavy traffic intersections.


----------



## elder_mtber (Jan 13, 2004)

*13.1, 26.2, 50k*

All annoying "I'm superior" stickers installed on the beautiful people's cars.

TR


----------



## ShinDiggity (Mar 29, 2010)

PoorBehavior said:


> I actually wish them all to have tragic accidents.


Wow.


----------



## blue42blue42 (Mar 17, 2012)

I hate the guy in the matching honeystinger nut huggers/jersey combo that blocked the trail with his slow arse for 5 min yesterday. 
" sorry I didnt know you were there" .


----------



## howardyudoing (Mar 31, 2010)

one liners that contribute nothing to threads.


----------



## Tystevens (Nov 2, 2011)

whodaphuck said:


> I'd take that wager...at least on this site.
> In no particular order:
> break/brake
> riding/ridding
> lose/loose


What about:

pedal/peddle/petal
rode/road


----------



## whoda*huck (Feb 12, 2005)

blue42blue42 said:


> I hate the guy in the matching honeystinger nut huggers/jersey combo that blocked the trail with his slow arse for 5 min yesterday.
> " sorry I didnt know you were there" .


You actually "hate" him for this? Maybe he's hard of hearing. Sheesh, this and the wishing tragic accidents on traffic offenders...some of these rants are downright sociopathic. Lighten up and just have fun riding your bike people...


----------



## Cujo (Jun 10, 2004)

Stupid people annoy me! I have no patience for stupidity. The stupid people that bug me the most are the ones that decide that the middle of the trail is their work shop. Really??


----------



## blue42blue42 (Mar 17, 2012)

whodaphuck said:


> You actually "hate" him for this? Maybe he's hard of hearing. Sheesh, this and the wishing tragic accidents on traffic offenders...some of these rants are downright sociopathic. Lighten up and just have fun riding your bike people...


You are right, after careful consideration, I strongly dislike matching tights and race jerseys on a Monday evening. endrant

You are way too peaceful, where do you live Hawaii?
.


----------



## PoorBehavior (Sep 1, 2005)

OGWGFIWRT said:


> Wow.


OK, Wish is too strong a term. "Not feel bad if something did happen" is much more accurate.


----------



## ShinDiggity (Mar 29, 2010)

PoorBehavior said:


> OK, Wish is too strong a term. "Not feel bad if something did happen" is much more accurate.


Well, do you understand that there are times when it is much safer for a bike to jump a light or run a sign? Admittedly it is on on the cyclist to be sure of the move. After all they have everything to lose.

All I know is if a witnessed a cyclist being hit I would feel very bad. Very bad indeed.


----------



## whoda*huck (Feb 12, 2005)

blue42blue42 said:


> You are right, after careful consideration, I strongly dislike matching tights and race jerseys on a Monday evening. endrant
> 
> You are way too peaceful, where do you live Hawaii?
> .


I do live in Hawaii, not that it's relevant. Now you dislike him not because he slowed you down but because of what he was wearing? If your attitude is a product of where you are from then I don't even want to visit there.


----------



## shredjunkie (May 16, 2012)

<rant> self-righteous indignation </rant>


----------



## whoda*huck (Feb 12, 2005)

inspired by ridiculously excessive prejudice


----------



## deke505 (Jul 29, 2012)

dislike people who take their road bike on dirt paths or rail trails and weave in and out trying to avoid all the little stones, making it hard to pass.


----------



## Tone's (Nov 12, 2011)

People that get upset about others grammar n how others spell thing on a forum, these people need to take a long hard look in the mirror n give them selves a good few uppercuts.
Just remember people can always work on their grammar, but you cant work on being a petty grammar correcting grub, i mean it really is pathetic to get upset that others grammar doesn't come up to your standards or if some other dude doesn't spell a word correctly, get a life you muppets.......


----------



## blue42blue42 (Mar 17, 2012)

whodaphuck said:


> I do live in Hawaii, not that it's relevant. Now you dislike him not because he slowed you down but because of what he was wearing? If your attitude is a product of where you are from then I don't even want to visit there.


Wow, who needs to lighten up? I wonder how i guessed you live in Hawaii. Let me go a step further, do you live in Maui? Ill restate again. I dont mind slow riders who wont move aside, I dont mind fancy uniforms. I am, however mildly irritated by the combination of the two.

Just for you, I submit the honey stinger uniform.










I live in Jersey. Not sure Snooki will let you visit, but Ill check. Mahalo.


----------



## PoorBehavior (Sep 1, 2005)

OGWGFIWRT said:


> Well, do you understand that there are times when it is much safer for a bike to jump a light or run a sign? Admittedly it is on on the cyclist to be sure of the move. After all they have everything to lose.
> 
> All I know is if a witnessed a cyclist being hit I would feel very bad. Very bad indeed.


This is a rant thread. If you want to jump a light, jump it. You want to blow a stop sign, blow through it. If it is safer to do so than sit there then I guess you will not get hit. The rest of the time, the 95.5% of the time those cyclists are being selfish and lazy. They are too inconvenienced to stop, but they want, no, they expect, everyone besides them to follow all traffic laws. If grandma plows one down I will not feel bad. They had a choice, they could follow traffic laws or they could blow through. If grandma made the same choice to blow through a stop sign you would say she was wrong, but if a cyclist does it it is somehow OK? Getting hit is a risk they actively chose to accept and if it happens I will not be feeling bad for them.


----------



## tjscrogins99 (Aug 14, 2012)

Hate forgetting to bring TP on a looong trail ride.


----------



## shredjunkie (May 16, 2012)

Car drivers who roll through every stop sign without coming to a complete stop (that covers just about all of them) and then whine about cyclists who do the same. Really, honestly, when was the last time you saw a car actually come to a complete stop at a stop sign? Now, think about being hit by a 3000 lb vehicle traveling at 5 mph vs a 200 lb cyclists at the same speed, there really is no comparison. 

Oh, and the self-privileged arseholes that take up two parking spots for their SUV, usually a Lexus or Mercedes.


----------



## shredjunkie (May 16, 2012)

Tone's L'axeman said:


> it really is pathetic to get upset that others grammar doesn't come up to your standards


You forgot an apostrophe, "others grammar" should use the possessive form "other's grammar".


----------



## shredjunkie (May 16, 2012)

tjscrogins99 said:


> Hate forgetting to bring TP on a looong trail ride.


You're in luck, there's a thread for that!

http://forums.mtbr.com/general-discussion/diarhea-cha-cha-cha-725605.html


----------



## jimbowho (Dec 16, 2009)

tjscrogins99 said:


> Hate forgetting to bring TP on a looong trail ride.


Then getting back on the bike with one sock. And when you layed your bike down, you threaded your shades in the spokes of the rear wheel just to hang onto them. And spaced it out.


----------



## John Kuhl (Dec 10, 2007)

Shredjunkie, what is wrong with driving a Lexus or MB?


----------



## Anonymous (Mar 3, 2005)

I hate short rants! If you're gonna rant, do it right! Git it all out and say what you mean! I mean seriously! If you're gonna rant, RANT! Don't ***** foot around! By Damn Rant! This stupid nonsense of cuting yourself short is just that! Nonsense! Anithing worth doing is worth doing right!
I also hate when i go to a restavrant and order chicken fried steak and they serve it with brown gravy! I mean seriously! Chicken Fried Steak has cream gravy! Country Freed Steak is served with brone gravy! learn the difference!
EYE also hate it when a dog pee's on my leg! Control your dog, or I'll piss on him back! That way when you pet hin you get my piss all over your hands!
I also hate it when somebody rants without the proper number of exclanation points! You should ALWAYS punctuate all rants with at least ONE exclamation point!! If not moar!!!
AND, you should ALWAYS capitalize the words that you REALLY mean!!!
And Speeling errors! get an education, for crappes sake! Eye befor C accept after I! Dammit! And stopn using bad grammer round here. i mean where'z yer head at???

Wow. i feel better.


----------



## sandmangts (Feb 16, 2004)

I hate some DMV employees. I did not just wait in line for 2 hours just to get lectured about filling out a change of address form by Jabba the Hut. Seriously, this lady was 400 pounds and wearing a purple and green velvet sweat suit. If Barney raped a leprechaun and the offspring ate 40,000 calories a day this would be the end result. She couldn't even wipe her nasty frikkin hands off before she touched my drivers license. I had a big greasy fingerprint from whatever dead animal she was ingesting on my paperwork too.


----------



## edley (Dec 8, 2006)

I hate guys who talk WAY louder than needed to talk to his friend/group/table. And, I'm not talking about an old gent with a hearing problem. No, I'm talking about a guy who is always loud and who must think the whole friggin' world wants to hear his conversation. Even worse, these types always say the most vapid sh*t.


----------



## shredjunkie (May 16, 2012)

John Kuhl said:


> Shredjunkie, what is wrong with driving a Lexus or MB?


Absolutely nothing wrong with driving one, just that I've noticed a high correlation between those cars and self-entitled d-bag drivers. Seems like everytime I get cut off or see someone blast through a stop sign while talking on a cellphone with a backseat full of kids, it's a Lexus or a BM... or a Prius.


----------



## deke505 (Jul 29, 2012)

deke505 said:


> dislike people who take their road bike on dirt paths or rail trails and weave in and out trying to avoid all the little stones, making it hard to pass.


hate when people give neg rep for something totally unrelated to the post

I just got neg repped for this comment they without signing it, said ever heard of cyclocross?

Yes cyclocross a race with road bikes on dirt paths. what does that have to do with some one taking their bike on a rail trail and going slow while weaving in and out trying to avoid every little pebble as to not burst their tire. If they were practicing for cyclocross (as he so put it) he wouldn't be going slow or weaving.


----------



## whoda*huck (Feb 12, 2005)

"Front" fork: is there ever a rear one?
"Forks": do you eat with a forks?


----------



## xccat (Apr 9, 2004)

old stuff - quill- tell me why name it quill - ask someone if they checked there quill to see if the dangler is tensioned correctly


----------



## xccat (Apr 9, 2004)

yea,yea .... and it really sucks when they are faster that **** and have lots of money! man oh man...that really bites!


----------



## BIGABIGD (Jul 24, 2012)

Sandrenseren said:


> I hate that clothes makers can't agree on sizes, how hard can it be to make some industry standard templates and design clothes around them? I hate that size XL shorts can have a waistline of anything between 36" and 46" depending on brand or even model within a particular brand, it's just rubbish. How hard can it be to have a round thing with a circumference of 40 inches, make a par of shorts with a waistline that fits perfectly onto that 40 inch template and actually mark the shorts "40 inch waist"??!? It's not rocket science!


Word. I bought a pair of XXL mtb shorts on Jenson last month and I couldn't even get the MF-ers on... even though I am between XL and XXL in size. Like Jenson hasn't sold enough of the Hoss shorts to know they run 2 sizes smaller? /fail.


----------



## The Yetti (Dec 22, 2005)

People who stop right on the crest of the hill. I made it that far, at least give me the satisfaction of making it ALL the way to the top, not to just before it!


----------



## GPRider08 (Aug 22, 2008)

On the trail; people who can't control their dogs. If it's off lease, I'm fine with it. But, if the dog is far ahead and out of your sight, you have no idea what it's doing. I don't care how "friendly" it is, that could be bad for other people and the dog. This is coming from a guy who loves dogs and hopes to get his pup on the trails some day.

Off trail; d-bag drivers. I have a long commute every day, so I see a lot at them. Get off your cell phones, you can't drive well while talking or texting. Accept it and wait until you get to your destination or pull over. Oh, and to that @$$hat who came flying up on me at 90+ mph on a 70 mph highway (I'm doing 75). Yes, I'm in the left lane. I'm passing a semi. When I got in the left lane, you were quite aways back and I didn't grasp the fact you were *speeding excessively.* That does not give you the right to ride me, flash your lights, and flip me off. Drop down to a reasonable speed for a few seconds as I get around the semi, and I will get out of our way so you can again *speed excessively*. Now take that beat up, early 90s Bronco with the 5 ft. lift kit and Confederate flag on the side, and go to hell. Thank you.


----------



## Gasp4Air (Jun 5, 2009)

GPRider08 said:


> That does not give you the right to ride me, flash your lights, and flip me off. Now take that beat up, early 90s Bronco with the 5 ft. lift kit and Confederate flag on the side, and go to hell. Thank you.


Arming VTV (vehical-to-vehical) rockets... 3...2...1..LAUNCH!


----------



## BIGABIGD (Jul 24, 2012)

GPRider08 said:


> Off trail; d-bag while talking or texting. Accept it and wait until you get to your destination or pull over. Oh, and to that @$$hat who came flying up on me at 90+ mph on a 70 mph highway (I'm doing 75). Yes, I'm in the left lane. I'm passing a semi. When I got in the left lane, you were quite aways back and I didn't grasp the fact you were *speeding excessively.* That does not give you the right to ride me, flash your lights, and flip me off. Drop down to a reasonable speed for a few seconds as I get around the semi, and I will get out of our way so you can again *speed excessively*. Now take that beat up, early 90s Bronco with the 5 ft. lift kit and Confederate flag on the side, and go to hell. Thank you.


Amen to that. And I am still not believing the absolute F-Ing aszhat who passed me on the right yesterday doing at least 95 -- ON THE SHOULDER!!


----------



## Hiway (Apr 7, 2012)

People complaining about someone's opinion about this or that equipment when last I checked this is pretty much a anonymous forum without any real way to verify if they used the equipment or not.

I only can speak for myself, but I think it's rather obvious when people are talking out of their backsides and I simply ignore it and move on to some other info.


----------



## howardyudoing (Mar 31, 2010)

people who where socks with sandals.


----------



## mfisher1971 (Dec 7, 2005)




----------



## Hiway (Apr 7, 2012)

At least horse apples don't stick as bad as dog doodoo does... Ugh..


----------



## mfisher1971 (Dec 7, 2005)

Hiway said:


> At least horse apples don't stick as bad as dog doodoo does... Ugh..


poop is poop is poop.


----------



## Mookie (Feb 28, 2008)

mfisher1971 said:


> poop is poop is poop.


And horses give a whole lot of it.


----------



## shredjunkie (May 16, 2012)

*Neg Reg: Useless or Totally Useless?*

Neg rep, what is it good for? I mean really, why do we need it? We've got pos rep right, isn't that sufficient to determine who has cred and who doesn't? The forum trolls seem reluctant to give out pos rep, but sling neg rep like monkeys slinging dung at a poo throwing convention. Is it a means to get quick burst of adrenaline as you lull yourself into a false sense of power over your fellow man? Perhaps any easy and mindless expression of your disagreement with the opinions of others? Does it make your saddle sausage bigger, make you popular ladies and make other men cower in fear? If you think so, you live in a bigger reality distortion field than I do.

Yeah, I've been drinking, what of it? Only the tastiest of local Norcal beers and the finest Tequila Mexico has to offer. Go head, neg rep me, I've heard it all before, and hopefully have just enough pos rep in store to take it. Kick me in the balls if it makes you feel like a bigger man, or woman. Or, maybe, you agree with me, and are tired of the poo slinging monkeys, and would rather throw me a banana my way? Either way, I don't really care.

I'm Yertle the turtle
Oh marvelous me 
For I am ruler 
Of all that I see
But I don't see enough
And that's the trouble with me

:eekster:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 17, 2009)

rants are so negative ...


----------



## GPRider08 (Aug 22, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> rants are so negative ...


I sweet irony! :thumbsup:


----------



## leeboh (Aug 5, 2011)

Stinky dog poo on the trail, flung airborne. Why bag the dog poo if you are just going to leave it in the bag. 
SUV drivers who can't park. True story, Cambridge Ma parking garage, almost all spots filled, except one dirtbag SUV taking up 2 spaces. I took some year old way sticky duct tape out of the trunk and taped a full sheet of paper to his drivers window. Wrote " Deucebag parking permit #86" I felt better.


----------



## H0WL (Jan 17, 2007)

Ditch the ear buds on group rides (roadie or mtn); listen to your music some other time. 
Related: people who go to campgrounds and play loud music.


----------



## mtbdl (Sep 19, 2008)

shredjunkie said:


> Oh, and the self-privileged arseholes that take up two parking spots for their SUV, usually a Lexus or Mercedes.


I'm glad I don't live somewhere that parking spaces are so rare that this would piss me off. Come to think of it, I don't think I've ever seen a Lexus or Mercedes SUV. We've mostly got Ford and Chevy pickups around here...oh and Subaru's.


----------



## jake01 (Sep 29, 2005)

Road biker who want respect but yet don't follow the rules of the road. Also, early morning rides and the spider webs and spiders in your face...yuck!


----------



## Jaysop (Jul 4, 2012)

jake01 said:


> Road biker who want respect but yet don't follow the rules of the road. Also, early morning rides and the spider webs and spiders in your face...yuck!


Ive made a rule to ride mid/late day to avoid those dam things!

Ive seen some pretty ballsy roadies down here in Charlotte and when I lived north of San Fran, but what I saw the other day made my Fkin head nearly explode.

I was sitting at a light and a guy on a road bike crossed over the lanes and went nice and tight up against the curb. Pretty much in the debris filled gutter. He even gave us all a wave as he crossed us.
Some D*CK in a convertible shot up behind it probably only feet from hitting him and then swerved last min like it was a dam joke! I got up in front of him and started washing my windshield and tried to chuck my cig/coffee back at him. My bike was on the back of my car and got some coffee splash, so be it.
That rider wasn't even being obnoxious in anyway. Sh*t, he was putting himself in more danger than necessary by riding threw all the junk in the gutter.

I told my wife and her sister about it and only got blank looks, had to get that off my chest.


----------



## whoopwhoop (Nov 7, 2008)

howardyudoing said:


> people who where socks with sandals.


This x1000


----------



## wjh (Feb 29, 2012)

The combination of fat and spandex


----------



## Gundam168 (Dec 19, 2012)

Short rant 1: I like loose mtb shorts but hate saddle sores.

Short rant 2: I suddenly have tennis elbow and I don't even play tennis.


----------



## ArmySlowRdr (Dec 19, 2003)

Cars on MY road, being driven slow, getting in the way when I am trying to get somewhere. I swear some of these "drivers" must have broken accelerators in the car and don't gt me started about why should it take so long to get the line a rollibg after a red light turns green. For chrissakes everyone watch the damn light and the sec it turns green mash your dam gas pedal !

phew--no I really don't have road rage..ha yes i do.


----------



## kapusta (Jan 17, 2004)

howardyudoing said:


> I love biking.....but I hate bug bites.


I hate when I see someone on the internet who is wrong.


----------



## B-Mac (Oct 2, 2008)

Short Rant:

"Brake" is a NOUN (most of the time) describing the devices, present on a bicycle more often than not, the operation of which induces the bike to travel more slowly.

"Break" is a verb (most of the time) describing an action by which one object violently becomes 2 objects. 

"Pedal" is a noun or a verb which refers to the objects intended to be affixed to the ends of a bicycle's cranks for the provision of a surface upon which the rider may apply motivating force to the bicycle. As a verb, it refers to the action of applying said motivating force.

"Peddle" is a verb which refers to the action of selling cheap goods. While it is possible to "peddle" a bicycle, this probably does enter into most user's daily experience as it applies to bicycles. No human has ever affixed a "peddle" to their bicycle.


Thanks, I feel better. Their, They're, There.


----------



## tom-dave (Dec 28, 2012)

i cant stand people that moan about their job but do nothing about it


----------



## PerfectZero (Jul 22, 2010)

Why do they call it Ovaltine? The mug is round...the jar is round...they should call it roundtine!


----------



## Mud&Rox (Mar 5, 2012)

waiting an hour on a poo thats not gonna happen only to put my bibs on and have to poo


----------



## markymark (Oct 30, 2004)

fake meat for vegetarians...


----------



## kjlued (Jun 23, 2011)

GhostRing said:


> I wish I was either taller of shorter - being an in-between size makes for agonizing purchase choices.


Try being right in between sizes. 
I am 5"10.5

Do I get a medium frame or a large frame?

If I was 5'9" or 6' tall the choice would be easy.


----------



## kjlued (Jun 23, 2011)

markymark said:


> fake meat for vegetarians...


This confuses me more every time I see it.


----------



## ArmySlowRdr (Dec 19, 2003)

Dunno I am that height so the army says--and officially they had to pick one and they always go down when it comes to height. A medium works for me. Good luck with that quandary.



kjlued said:


> Try being right in between sizes.
> I am 5"10.5
> 
> Do I get a medium frame or a large frame?
> ...


----------



## kjlued (Jun 23, 2011)

I ride a large but I have also ridden a medium before.


----------



## Tone's (Nov 12, 2011)

I hate it when i get an erection in church just before i have to stand up to receive holy communion, especially when the priest is gay, as i dont want him getting the wrong idea.


----------



## rydbyk (Oct 13, 2009)

kapusta said:


> I hate when I see someone on the internet who is wrong.


Gotcha..haha. Love this cartoon...


----------



## Optimus (Apr 14, 2012)

Tone's said:


> I hate it when i get an erection in church just before i have to stand up to receive holy communion, especially when the priest is gay, as i dont want him getting the wrong idea.


Does that mean then that the little old lady that caused the erection has the right idea?


----------



## John Kuhl (Dec 10, 2007)

Tone, I think deep down inside you 
really want the priest.


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

Tone's said:


> I hate it when i get an erection in church just before i have to stand up to receive holy communion, especially when the priest is gay, as i dont want him getting the wrong idea.


you...go...to...CHURCH?

oh boy...


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

the little tiny buttons on my cell phone...are not made for Man-Hands...at _all_...


----------



## wfo922 (Dec 14, 2009)

Riders that publicly post rides on non authorized trails that took years of work to build.

Riders that post videos of non authorized trails that took years of work to build.

Enjoy the trail don't draw attention to it and enjoy it for years to come.

The web is not the only way to put a group ride together.


----------



## Optimus (Apr 14, 2012)

John Kuhl said:


> Tone, I think deep down inside you, you
> really want the priest.


John, fixed it for you. :thumbsup:


----------



## JChasse (Jul 21, 2008)

After 7 years of focused training, making sacrifices, giving up time with my family, I can still only bench press 3 small clowns.


----------



## rti27 (Dec 9, 2012)

when people break beer bottles on bike trails. 
i always wish awful things to them while trying to dodge the pieces.


----------



## 251 (May 13, 2008)

markymark said:


> fake meat for vegetarians...
> 
> 
> kjlued said:
> ...


Why? I see people eat fake vegetables made of meat all the time.


----------



## rti27 (Dec 9, 2012)

When people put an "s" at the end of the word anyway, damn it the word is just anyway. Anyway it means the same thing as anyhow. Would you walk around saying anyhows. And why do you keep using a that word so often, anyhow. 

I also hate flipping over my handlebars, but for some reason it makes me smile. Oh no would that be handlebar or handlebars? 

Never mind, i am going to go flip some burgers.


----------



## rti27 (Dec 9, 2012)

OdinOrion said:


> People who type or say "just sayin" after every point they make.
> 
> Just sayin


can you add to that when someone hasn't really said anything 
but keep saying
you know what i am saying.


----------



## rti27 (Dec 9, 2012)

Cujo said:


> Stupid people annoy me! I have no patience for stupidity. The stupid people that bug me the most are the ones that decide that the middle of the trail is their work shop. Really??


Its kinda like you go to walmart during the Christmas season, the place is packed and about a 1/3rd of the people feel the need to stop their cart sideways in the middle of the isle. But i do like the fashion tips i can pick up while I am there.


----------



## kjlued (Jun 23, 2011)

251 said:


> Why? I see people eat fake vegetables made of meat all the time.


Uhm yeah, I don't eat those but most the ingredients are produce and not a meat byproduct in which I guess you are referring to do to the gelatin in most candy corn. 
First ingredients are sugar and CORN syrup. So they are definitely vegetable.

BTW, you can also get Jelly Belly brand and it is vegan friendly.

Next


----------



## markymark (Oct 30, 2004)

251 said:


> Why? I see people eat fake vegetables made of meat all the time.


sign me up for a sirloin steak granny smith apple :thumbsup:


----------



## kubikeman (Jun 4, 2010)

markymark said:


> fake meat for vegetarians...


People who don't understand food and think vegetarians eat celery and tofu and nothing else.

I went vegetarian approximately a year ago and I'm still amazed at the looks I get when I tell some people. They look at me like I'm crazy and then comment on how healthy I look, as if I'm somehow supposed to be deprived of all nutrients.


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

uh oh...i hear a train...


----------



## kjlued (Jun 23, 2011)

kubikeman said:


> People who don't understand food and think vegetarians eat celery and tofu and nothing else.
> 
> I went vegetarian approximately a year ago and I'm still amazed at the looks I get when I tell some people. They look at me like I'm crazy and then comment on how healthy I look, as if I'm somehow supposed to be deprived of all nutrients.


I know exactly what you mean. 
I don't eat any vegetables and get the same look of surprise.


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

kjlued said:


> I know exactly what you mean.
> I don't eat any vegetables and get the same look of surprise.


LOL!!! i can't +rep you for that quip...i've been too generous this week...


----------



## kubikeman (Jun 4, 2010)

kjlued said:


> I know exactly what you mean.
> I don't eat any vegetables and get the same look of surprise.


Touche :thumbsup:


----------



## BobbyWilliams (Aug 3, 2004)

The 7 minutes between 2:28 AM and 2:35AM! Those seven minutes make me want to break things they are so aggravating. Luckily I usually sleep through them so that helps.


----------



## rydbyk (Oct 13, 2009)

*Taggers*

D bags who insist on spray painting their basic initials on peoples' personal belongings/property....everywhere.

These losers do not even have an aritistic ability usually.

Cowards who go off and hide in the dark afterwards...:madmax:

Note: I can totally appreciate nice graffiti when done in an appropriate place. Taggers? Lame!


----------



## Muffinhead (Jul 30, 2012)

Slow or d-bag walkers on the trail. I announce myself behind them and they continue to lumber ahead, staying in my way. Coupled with clipless pedals (which I do not wish to get out of), this makes for an annoying occurrence on the trail, especially on nice, sunny days.


----------



## lonefrontranger (Jun 29, 2004)

goatheads. goatheads can die in a fire. if you're not from the desert southwest, those are ghastly thorns that in sufficient quantities can overwhelm even well maintained tubeless setups. If you're from the midwestern US, substitute honey locust aka jesus trees; I've had those suckers punch through rims.


----------



## Megashnauzer (Nov 2, 2005)

the freakin' time change. just about the time the weather gets really good, the cut an hour out of the end of my day. idiots.


----------



## 2ridealot (Jun 15, 2004)

I hate it when I think I have to take a good dump, sit on the toilet and nothing but farts. 

I don't like cilantro either


----------



## Toff (Sep 11, 2004)

Cold weather go away!


----------



## markymark (Oct 30, 2004)

Hot weather go away!


----------



## Reign2Rider (Jan 28, 2010)

Wet weather go away!


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

give us more legal trails...


----------



## Trail Ninja (Sep 25, 2008)

shekky said:


> give us more legal trails...


I'm on it.

Rant:
People who ride trails beyond their abilities and then sue because they got hurt thereby making legal trails hard to come by.


----------



## kjlued (Jun 23, 2011)

Muffinhead said:


> Slow or d-bag walkers on the trail. I announce myself behind them and they continue to lumber ahead, staying in my way. Coupled with clipless pedals (which I do not wish to get out of), this makes for an annoying occurrence on the trail, especially on nice, sunny days.


You gotta yell STRAVA! for them to get out of the way.


----------



## kjlued (Jun 23, 2011)

Megashnauzer said:


> the freakin' time change. just about the time the weather gets really good, the cut an hour out of the end of my day. idiots.


Not to mention the days are naturally getting shorter.

I would rather have the sun rise an hour later myself.


----------



## stoats (Sep 24, 2009)

When will the white fad be over? How many more years of this can we possibly take? Even purple anodized everything was better.


----------



## rydbyk (Oct 13, 2009)

stoats said:


> When will the white fad be over? How many more years of this can we possibly take? Even purple anodized everything was better.


hmm..seems like ALL companies are "specializing" in the murdered out all black look now.

in fact, i am half way thru an all black build and i am so turned off by this trend, that midway thru the build i started adding color....mostly white


----------



## stoats (Sep 24, 2009)

rydbyk said:


> hmm..seems like ALL companies are "specializing" in the murdered out all black look now.
> 
> in fact, i am half way thru an all black build and i am so turned off by this trend, that midway thru the build i started adding color....mostly white


I just finished an Ibis HD in beautiful black with a touch of green. 
It's really white forks and grips I just can't abide.


----------



## John Kuhl (Dec 10, 2007)

I love black bikes, the hell with
those that don't.


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

back in the day, i SWORE to high heaven i would never ride one of the neon monstrosities that were popular at the time...now look at what i ride...the neon yellow stickers on the fork and wheels HAD to go, though...


----------



## Gundam168 (Dec 19, 2012)

I just realized at the end of 20mi bike ride that I clicked on the wifi widget button of my phone instead of the GPS button. The track looked like I was standing in place for 2 hours.


----------



## jkirkpatri (Sep 16, 2008)

All the Lance Armstrong threads that get created so that people can vent their opinions, beliefs, morals, arguments, apologies, jokes about mothers (I actually liked those), and ever esculating emotions to the point where one has to wonder if any of the posters are within Lance's inner circle of friends/family.


----------



## dirt farmer (Mar 28, 2005)

I hate "what music do you listen to while riding" threads, or "clipless vs platform" threads, or "what's the best mountain biking magazine" threads.

O.K., I'm done. Thanks for reading my rant.


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

i hate drivers who have the whole road to get around you...yet they creep behind you like they're afraid you're suddenly going to dart into the lane for no reason...


----------



## uglyguy2 (Jun 20, 2012)

Someone should drop a nuke on Texas.

On second thought wait for me to move out of this hell hole and then drop a nuke on it.


----------



## mykel (Jul 31, 2006)

People who biatch about socks worn with sandals.
It serves a purpose and I fully enjoy the benefits.






Let us go on a week long canoe trip - something with a few miles of portaging.
Now due to the route and portaging, weight becomes a big issue.
As well, I single the portage - meaning only one trip. No going back for more stuff - this just means you brought too much crap.
So, for footwear, a pair of hiking boots and a pair of good sandals (Chaco or something similar - sticky rubber for standing on steep rock while hoisting packs, canoes etc)
After a long day, then setting up camp, catching firewood, hanging food packs etc it is nice to get out of the boots.
Problem is, it may be a bit damp out, probably have a boat load of mosquitoes, the site is full of small twigs etc that like to lodge between toes. Out come a pair of good wool socks (icebreaker, wigwam etc), then on go the sandals. 

I will give you a half-hour before you too add socks to the mixture.

Same for during the day, if its a bit cold or rainy, a pair of wool sock with your sandals really helps when getting in and out when you have no choice but to get the toes wet. Provides protection from all the sand, loon-shiat, gravel, sticks etc that normally get between your foot and the sandal, as well as wools ability to retain some warmth when wet.

However, having said all that, in general public, when not doing the camping thing, then no - no need.


michael


----------



## jkirkpatri (Sep 16, 2008)

2ridealot said:


> I hate it when I think I have to take a good dump, sit on the toilet and nothing but farts.
> 
> I don't like cilantro either


Rep'd for truth!


----------



## jeffw-13 (Apr 30, 2008)

So before Christmas my work hours changed to 4-10 hour shifts. I now work Saturdays but then have 3 days off. (Sun Mon Tues) Great for riding! Or so I thought.

Since the change every single Saturday has been beautiful while my off days have been the worst **** weather Ive ever seen. The result is that Ive done 2 rides in 2013. The first in 10 inches of snow, the second was cut short because the ground was thawing out and turning the trails into peanut butter.

As Im sitting here its 22* and snowing. Yesterday was 25* with 30mph wind. Tomorrow - 14* and more snow.

Saturday was sunny and 55* :madman:


----------



## H0WL (Jan 17, 2007)

Could the Short Rants thread be combined with the haiku thread? Haiku format is the ideal way to express short rants. A limerick would be a distant second.


----------



## uglyguy2 (Jun 20, 2012)

Their, there, and they're. Your and you're. Please learn the differences.

Probably my biggest pet peeve on the interweb.


----------



## jeffw-13 (Apr 30, 2008)

uglyguy2 said:


> Their, there, and they're. Your and you're. Please learn the differences.
> 
> Probably my biggest pet peeve on the interweb.


Ill add break and brake, road and rode.


----------



## John Kuhl (Dec 10, 2007)

If you know what they are talking about who gives
a sh*t. I can't spell to save my life, but why should
that stop me from having a good time here. We can't
all be perfect like some.


----------



## rydbyk (Oct 13, 2009)

uglyguy2 said:


> Their, there, and they're. Your and you're. Please learn the differences.
> 
> Probably my biggest pet peeve on the interweb.


I know their are lots of comments from people around here. I know they're comments are sincere, but their better off not saying it sometimes...


----------



## Ladmo (Jan 11, 2013)

People that complain about how blingy XT shift controllers look because they are metalic instead of black. GMAFB. (that last B is break not brake)


----------



## JPS2345 (Jul 25, 2012)

Probably already been mentioned but.....the left lane is for passing/faster moving traffic, get the frak out of it while talking or texting on your bedazzled iphone in your giant SUV you can barely see out of....oh, ALSO, your car is equipped with turn signals and mirrors, use them!

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dirt farmer (Mar 28, 2005)

uglyguy2 said:


> Their, there, and they're. Your and you're. Please learn the differences.
> 
> Probably my biggest pet peeve on the interweb.





jeffw-13 said:


> Ill add break and brake, road and rode.


And I'll add people wanting "advise", when they really want "advice" :madman:


----------



## fatoldaggie (Sep 25, 2012)

Goddamned hippies.


----------



## markymark (Oct 30, 2004)

uglyguy2 said:


> Their, there, and they're. Your and you're. Please learn the differences.
> 
> Probably my biggest pet peeve on the interweb.


Amen to that brother. x1000


----------



## slimphatty (Sep 9, 2011)

I'm not riding with noobs ever again. He crashed at the very first 5 seconds and didn't want to ride down the trail anymore. He walked the trail, I rode and waited for him at the bottom. What should've been a 20min ride ended up being a 1:45min walk for him. Never again.


----------



## justin_amador (Dec 2, 2009)

godamn short people.

(just kidding. I love short people. I wish there were more of them so I could feel tall. 5'9". Average as it gets.)


----------



## GoGoGordo (Jul 16, 2006)

Heres a short runt for ya.


----------



## Veleuceni (Aug 21, 2012)

Haven't read all the rants in this topic and this one was probably mentioned already but I must say it: I hate people who have great bikes, who are constantly upgrading them with better components and then walk their precious bikes whenever a steep and/or technical section appears on trail. Please just kill yourselves. Thanks in advance.


----------



## dirt farmer (Mar 28, 2005)

Sorry to resurrect, but if I see the word "tubless" on this forum one more time, I may just 'splode!


----------



## jrm (Jan 12, 2004)

The fact that i rode more when i had fewer bikes and now that i have more bikes i ride less. WTF?

Oh how slow can the last 15 minutes of my work day go? its a C O N spiracy i tell ya.


----------



## PhaseSpace168 (Sep 13, 2012)

Its hard to find bikes, clothes, shoes.... that properly fit in an industry that more or less ignores people taller than 6'2", and size 15 feet.

Horse poop in the middle of the trail, its just plain rude. Bring a damn shovel to scoop it off to the side. 

hikers and horse back riders that break the rules. 

newbs thinking that you need a DH bike to go down a hill. 

people that dumb down obstacles. If its too tough for you, dont fvcjking ride it. 

Considering a new frame, but 99% of all AM bikes have Fox floats on them. I want a damn coil.
\rant


----------



## shenny88 (Sep 24, 2009)

People who type "would of" instead of "would've" which means "would have". WTF is "would of"? What does that even mean? Also, "I seen" instead of "I've seen" or "I saw".

But on here, I strongly dislike when people suggest a product that they own when they have zero experience with the alternatives.


----------



## jjaguar (Oct 6, 2011)

&*$% ticks!


----------



## MadMacMan (Mar 6, 2011)

Not having the right freaking tools to make a simple repair!!!


----------



## mtbdl (Sep 19, 2008)

Snowed in trails in the middle of April 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## goldenaustin (May 30, 2011)

...sentences that start with "With that said,", or "That said,".

With that said, maybe if I saw more of the typical "However,", or "On the other hand," or "Otoh," then I wouldn't mind all the "That said," fragments as much.

With that said, the more serious rant is one that's probably been mentioned one too many times in this thread...drivers blatantly talking/texting on the phones. Don't all mobile devices include a wired headphone in the box? What bugs me even more are those who simply can't drive well while doing it. I swear maybe 99% of the time, a slow or erratic car is either driven by a elderly person, or someone on their mobile device.


----------



## dirt farmer (Mar 28, 2005)

mtbdl said:


> Snowed in trails in the middle of April
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


:thumbsup: (or should I emote: :madman.

That's a real pisser right there.


----------



## mizzaboom (Jun 2, 2010)

John Kuhl said:


> If you know what they are talking about who gives
> a sh*t. I can't spell to save my life, but why should
> that stop me from having a good time here. We can't
> all be perfect like some.


^^ people that are too lazy to figure out what form of a similar sounding but differently spelled word to use. Don't act like you are being chided for mis-spelling some crazy, long, technical words. It isn't a spelling issue...let's be honest here.


----------



## arkon11 (Jul 26, 2009)

We got 4 inches of rain in a period of 32 hours. The trails weren't even remotely dry to begin with, but now it's going to be week(s) before I can ride.


----------



## MadBlackHatter (Mar 26, 2012)

Welfare day at Walmart and all you see is carts filled with junk food and diet pop being pushed by mortally obese creatures you would see in a tim burton movie that have feral packs of children roaming freely in the store.


----------



## kjlued (Jun 23, 2011)

MadBlackHatter said:


> Welfare day at Walmart and all you see is carts filled with junk food and diet pop being pushed by mortally obese creatures you would see in a tim burton movie that have feral packs of children roaming freely in the store.


Well, you don't want them to live longer do you?

At least this way they will be off welfare sooner.


----------



## nnorton44 (Mar 23, 2013)

MadBlackHatter said:


> Welfare day at Walmart and all you see is carts filled with junk food and diet pop being pushed by mortally obese creatures you would see in a tim burton movie that have feral packs of children roaming freely in the store.


Well put!


----------



## Gundam168 (Dec 19, 2012)

I'm too stingy with the "Like" button of Facebook and would hit it if I actually liked what I see in Facebook. So when my friends and I meet in person I get audited if I had seen/read their FB update because I did not "Like" it.


----------



## MadBlackHatter (Mar 26, 2012)

That pic is epic


----------



## _Alberto_ (Sep 8, 2012)

slimphatty said:


> I'm not riding with noobs ever again. He crashed at the very first 5 seconds and didn't want to ride down the trail anymore. He walked the trail, I rode and waited for him at the bottom. What should've been a 20min ride ended up being a 1:45min walk for him. Never again.


Problem isn't new guys. It's riding with heartless pussies.


----------



## Gundam168 (Dec 19, 2012)

shenny88 said:


> People who type "would of" instead of "would've" which means "would have". WTF is "would of"? What does that even mean? Also, "I seen" instead of "I've seen" or "I saw".


This. I pointed this out to an offender and the perp tells me "would of" is a longstanding internet gaming meme that internet noobs and oldtimers won't get. It's like Souljaboy saying "wah me" instead of saying the complete "watch me".

On topic: Long rants in a short rant thread.


----------



## The Yetti (Dec 22, 2005)

Racer's wearing skinny jeans and capri pants at Sea Otter, WTH?


----------



## uglyguy2 (Jun 20, 2012)

When people list their bike for sale and don't include frame size and/or what year the frame is. 

Just found the exact bike I've been wanting on Ebay and at a good price. NO FRAME SIZE LISTED. And so far no response to the messages I've sent the seller. Why the f*ck would you not list the frame size? That's the most critical piece of information you could give someone who is potentially interested in your bike.


----------



## The Yetti (Dec 22, 2005)

uglyguy2 said:


> When people list their bike for sale and don't include frame size and/or what year the frame is.
> 
> Just found the exact bike I've been wanting on Ebay and at a good price. NO FRAME SIZE LISTED. And so far no response to the messages I've sent the seller. Why the f*ck would you not list the frame size? That's the most critical piece of information you could give someone who is potentially interested in your bike.


Do you mean you are looking to buy a bike to ride it? The bike is being sold to someone to put on the bike rack on their car and look like a cool MTB'r. Mountain bikes aren't meant to be ridden, they are solely used for parking lot posing and picking up chicks.. Do I gotta explain everything to you?


----------



## Burt4x4 (Feb 21, 2013)

I hate people that steal from people!!

My 06 Honda Civic was stolen out of my driveway this weekend :-(
F'n basteards!! Hope the cops catch'um!!


----------



## xfimpg (Aug 27, 2005)

"Ear hair".


----------



## esocko (Jul 20, 2011)

I hate that is it illegal for me to run into other cars on the road. Plenty of people deserve to be hit for the stupid things they do behind the wheel. I'm sure people would be more alert and careful if ramming were allowed.


----------



## GoGoGordo (Jul 16, 2006)

esocko said:


> I hate that is it illegal for me to run into other cars on the road. Plenty of people deserve to be hit for the stupid things they do behind the wheel. I'm sure people would be more alert and careful if ramming were allowed.


Ditto!


----------



## leeboh (Aug 5, 2011)

In a group mt bike ride, people who stall on a hill and don't make an effort to GET THE HELL OUT OF THE WAY. Just because you can't clean a particular feature, doesn't mean we all have to stop. Much better thks.


----------



## justin_amador (Dec 2, 2009)

Days packed full of enough stuff that I don't have hours of leisure with which to ride.

On days when I can ride all I want, my body refuses to cooperate beyond 4 hours or so. Damn you body.


----------



## jeffw-13 (Apr 30, 2008)

Gundam168 said:


> the perp tells me "would of" is a longstanding internet gaming meme that internet noobs and oldtimers won't get.


Not buying it. My girl friend has been using 'would of' since the early 80's. She used to write it on notes she'd pass me in school, now I get it in texts & emails :lol:


----------



## Zeroack (Jul 4, 2005)

I love that the mountains are getting moisture, but I hate snow in spring.


----------



## Teton29er (Jul 31, 2011)

-People who jump on a thread and scold someone for making an "apples to oranges" comparison. This ain't cancer research--don't you ever go to the fruit section and wonder if you want an orange or an apple?

-People who bump a thread to the top by posting "use the search function". I see forums as a group of ever changing guys hanging out, and it's ok to ask a question which has been asked before. Bike forums are not some dusty sacred tomes of wisdom were once a thing has been written it shall not be written again.

-People who jump on a thread and say the thread doesn't matter. (ie--it's a waste of time to compare wheel sizes and everyone should go ride their bikes) IF you are not interested in a subject, please STAY AWAY. And if you still cannot control yourself and still open a thread which you think has no merit, for goodness sakes don't post and bump it up!


----------



## RDI (Mar 14, 2005)

Answering a question with "YES AND NO;" it means you don't yet have a thorough understanding of the issue

The follwoing phrases:

This, that and the other
And what not
It is what it is

The following corporate lingo:

Land the plane on it
wrap our arms around it
reach out
synch up
circle back
what's happening in your world


----------



## brendrew (May 2, 2013)

shredjunkie said:


> Car drivers who roll through every stop sign without coming to a complete stop (that covers just about all of them) and then whine about cyclists who do the same. Really, honestly, when was the last time you saw a car actually come to a complete stop at a stop sign? Now, think about being hit by a 3000 lb vehicle traveling at 5 mph vs a 200 lb cyclists at the same speed, there really is no comparison.
> 
> Oh, and the self-privileged arseholes that take up two parking spots for their SUV, usually a Lexus or Mercedes.


I come to complete stop every time I see a cop car approaching lol.


----------



## dorse (Sep 22, 2009)

We got 4" of rain in 24 hours and a day later the dirt was tacky. Anyone could go as fast as they wanted. Dam "hero dirt" makes everyone look like a hero.


----------



## Mstate060 (Jan 11, 2011)

Why do uphill climbs have to make me so tired, and who the hell decided to put a log pile at the top of that incline!?


----------



## jrm (Jan 12, 2004)

i wish the guys @ the LBS would leave my suspension settings ALONE. Picked up my bike and im like what the **** did they do...


----------



## LaLD (May 18, 2007)

My LBS owner is awesome. Been friends with him for over a decade now. But, sometimes, when I say I wants something, I just want him to say OK, I'll get it.


----------



## atomicmanatee (Sep 1, 2012)

Kraft Singles. Nobody should ever have to work this hard to make a post ride sandwich. My heart rate is over 100 and i just tore my cheese slice in half in their stupid wrapper.


----------



## dirt farmer (Mar 28, 2005)

Hey people....

YES, CIGARETTE BUTTS ARE CONSIDERED TRASH!!!


----------



## tartosuc (May 18, 2006)

LaLD said:


> My LBS owner is awesome. Been friends with him for over a decade now. But, sometimes, when I say I wants something, I just want him to say OK, I'll get it.


i get the same thing with my lbs..
what pisses me of, is that i know more about the parts i'm asking for than they do


----------



## mtbdl (Sep 19, 2008)

Horse ****, dog ****, and open grazing.

Sent from my S3 on the way to the trailhead.


----------



## connolm (Sep 12, 2009)

Why is there always a 30 foot long mud bog 50 yards into the _first ride after I clean my bike_!?!?


----------



## dorse (Sep 22, 2009)

connolm said:


> Why is there always a 30 foot long mud bog 50 yards into the _first ride after I clean my bike_!?!?


Is it because you live in the Pacific Northwest?


----------



## jrm (Jan 12, 2004)

Phone ringtones named the secret forest, fog on the water and the journey begins....Really?


----------



## moefosho (Apr 30, 2013)

My dog freaking LOVES to mountain bike!


----------



## sjhiker (Apr 25, 2008)

Why is the most dangerous part of my ride the part where I have to ride past the local elementary school and the double parking, jay walking, no looking, get out of my way mothers who treat the local neighborhoods like they're rescuing their kids from a war zone while Arnold yells, "Get to da Choppah!"


----------



## dirt farmer (Mar 28, 2005)

Grown men who drive like women.


----------



## rti27 (Dec 9, 2012)

people who rant


----------



## dorse (Sep 22, 2009)

Is that a three word rant?


----------



## slimphatty (Sep 9, 2011)

I want to smoke but there's too many people awake for me to make a get away. Go to sleep people!


----------



## GoGoGordo (Jul 16, 2006)

slimphatty said:


> i want to ride but there's too many people awake for me to make a get away. Go to sleep people!


fixed!


----------



## CyclesnIPAs (Jan 22, 2012)

Since when does telling a bike shop employee your budget translate to hey! show me bikes 3x the price?!


----------



## uglyguy2 (Jun 20, 2012)

Shopping online for used bikes. I'm so g*d d*mn sick of every bike having a large frame!! With a couple of smalls sprinkled in!! Where in the hell are all the mediums?!?!


----------



## chuckeieio (Jun 2, 2013)

Second time this year I've come home from Winners with a "medium" pair of shorts to find out that they meant "kids medium" after trying to fit into them.


----------



## jrm (Jan 12, 2004)

I have a new turner burner sitting in my garage that for two weeks i haven't been able to ride.


----------



## GatorB (Jan 9, 2010)

People that ride the same trail system 2 or 3 times a week but
can never make it to a trail work day for various reasons. Speaking for all the
trail maintenance and builders out here "You suck".


----------



## jimbowho (Dec 16, 2009)

When I clip my nose hairs too short and the bug thinks it's cliff diving and goes straight to my taint!!!!!!!!!


----------



## VTSession (Aug 18, 2005)

Almost every day this summer has been raining or horribly hot and humid. Can I get a day with some sun and reasonable temps?


----------



## leeboh (Aug 5, 2011)

And, yeah I'm really busy doesn't cut it. Everybody has stuff, kids, work, honey do lists etc. Then they ask, " where are all the good trails ?'


----------



## SS Hack (Jan 20, 2012)

kjlued said:


> Well, you don't want them to live longer do you?
> 
> At least this way they will be off welfare sooner.


But we're paying for their children's type 2 diabetes in the meantime.


----------



## gunner66 (Mar 16, 2013)

People who base their opinions on headlines and not fact.

~Thanks


----------



## Millfox (Jun 22, 2012)

God damn it rim! Why did you dinged, right before my 100 km ride!


----------



## Nakedbabytoes (Jul 24, 2012)

Retractable leashes and bikes are diametrically opposed to peaceful co-existence.


----------



## dwnhlldav (Feb 2, 2006)

jimbowho said:


> Then getting back on the bike with one sock. And when you layed your bike down, you threaded your shades in the spokes of the rear wheel just to hang onto them. And spaced it out.


Or, you only needed half of the map to make your way back to the car, then realizing you used the half you needed as TP.


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

People who think the only type of community service there is is trail maintenance/building and then judge how everyone who doesn't do it sucks. Get a clue and get over yourself. You have no idea. Lots of people contribute to your community in ways you don't even consider and they don't rant about how great they are for doing it.


----------



## jjaguar (Oct 6, 2011)

jrm said:


> I have a new turner burner sitting in my garage that for two weeks i haven't been able to ride.


I first read this as "turd burner", and thought having one "sitting in the garage for two weeks" was an euphemism for terrible constipation. 

Anyway, @#%$ thorns!


----------



## Gundam168 (Dec 19, 2012)

Every time I read the Angry Singlespeeder I always end up angry.

The Angry Singlespeeder: You Are Not a Real Mountain Biker | Mountain Bike Review

Probably the worse thing than being branded a sheep is having to belong to a herd/flock.


----------



## VTSession (Aug 18, 2005)

Gundam168 said:


> Every time I read the Angry Singlespeeder I always end up angry.
> 
> The Angry Singlespeeder: You Are Not a Real Mountain Biker | Mountain Bike Review
> 
> What a prick.


He is a prick. No doubt about that.


----------



## tims5377 (Oct 20, 2010)

When people don't understand personal space. Don't move within 4 inches of my face when you want to talk to me. I don't want to examine your pore size. Then when I take a step back they take a step forward... every time! Also, if you just went out for a smoke, drank coffee, ate 15 cloves of garlic, put on a can or two of BOD man fragrance spray, or didn't brush your teeth today you have no business getting up in my face to talk about [enter pointless topic here].
/rant


----------



## TitanofChaos (Jun 13, 2011)

when I hold the door for you, say thank you

rather than avoiding even the slightest eye contact, you sir are a douche bag


----------



## TitanofChaos (Jun 13, 2011)

I just realized this thread is the equivalent of 90% of the facebook posts of my friends and family

I only post success stories there, anything else see rule #5


----------



## H0WL (Jan 17, 2007)

Short rant? I hate brevity.


----------



## Old Ray (Sep 5, 2010)

tims5377 said:


> When people don't understand personal space. Don't move within 4 inches of my face when you want to talk to me. I don't want to examine your pore size. Then when I take a step back they take a step forward... every time! Also, if you just went out for a smoke, drank coffee, ate 15 cloves of garlic, put on a can or two of BOD man fragrance spray, or didn't brush your teeth today you have no business getting up in my face to talk about [enter pointless topic here].
> /rant


All of which are symptomatic of being a New Yorker.


----------



## jjaguar (Oct 6, 2011)

June Bug said:


> Short rant? I hate brevity.


[email protected]#$ brevity!


----------



## mtnbikej (Sep 6, 2001)

Negative people......you know, those that never have any thing good to say about anyone. 

Also, people who have to contradict anything you say, just so that they can feel superior. 


Oh yeah.....and skidiots. Trails here is So Cal are too dry....skidding around a turn for no other reason than it looks cool.


----------



## singlesprocket (Jun 9, 2004)

sticks of gum who spaz...


----------



## jrm (Jan 12, 2004)

*Damn usps*

2nd time they delivered something tothe worng address. This time its new gloves that i really wanted to use this weekend. BASTARDS


----------



## H0WL (Jan 17, 2007)

jjaguar said:


> [email protected]#$ brevity!


Ditto!


----------



## mikeridesabike (Feb 16, 2009)

Everyone else starts cycling and immediately loses 20 pounds. I have been cycling for close to 30 years and gained 40 pounds in that time period.


----------



## Old Ray (Sep 5, 2010)

June Bug said:


> Ditto!


!!!


----------

